# bless the beasts



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi ,

The product was created by Bo Derek the movie star. She love dogs and horses. My husband and I found a wonderfull dog store in oakville 20 min from Mississauga in Canada. I was desprestly looking for something to help with matting. I had to brush Chester or yorkie everyday or he would just matt up . Well we purchased it . It was the same price at the other stuff in the regual petsmart stores. I was like wowo when we tried it . First it smells great and that smell last a very long time. I can really say Chester was like the donkey that turned into the hourse in srek. I followed the directions All I did was brush him while I bathed him. 

Only problem is we went back to the store and spoke with the owner. He said he was unable to get it from the distributor anymore. They will not deliver to Canada. So we ended up orderin it online.

He said everyone has been coming to the store just to get it. He suggested and other product that he had but, I will have nothing to do with it. I'm a dedicated customer. 

Kind of Sad . Anyway it bottel last a very long time. We still have half of the bottle baught it in Febuary of this year.

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html

click on the link above . She has other wonderfull products listed. We use it on Chelsey our Maltese as well, I only brush her one or twice a week if she gets into a big mess outside. She loves to run throw the snow. No matts for her either. It's great.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Is it the fur polish pomade that you buy?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 31 2004, 02:33 AM
> *Is it the fur polish pomade that you buy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26509*


[/QUOTE]

The one we use to get rid of the Matts is :

DETANGLING SHAMPOO
No more matted tangles of fur that make you and your dog run from the brush. With my specially formulated Detangling Shampoo, fur will undergo an amazing transformation from matted to luxurious.

It's really great I don't need to use anything else. They smell great and it leave there coat soft .


Oh yeah, it really makes me angry that they will not sell it here. I had to order it on line and pay shipping /handeling and pst and GST then some other post office fee. But the puppies are happy and so are we as we really don't have that much time for grooming anymore with crazy work.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My mom saw her products on QVC and has been wanting me to try them! I was hoping someone would give a review like yours! Thanks, I might have to order it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Dec 31 2004, 03:14 AM
> *Doesnt that just tick you right off, about distributors not delivering here.  I have run into the same problem with items.  What gives??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26513*


[/QUOTE]
Hi, the problem delivering to Canada is the duty. My company has shipped items to Canada and then the customer will hear how much the duty is and refuse the shipment and we're stuck with all charges. Also, there is a lot of paperwork that has to be filled out.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I asked everyone about this before on a shampoo thread...
I bought Bo Dereks shampoo and cond. for matts. It does work! It makes the fur very very fluffy after drying too! I dunno the difference between Bo Dereks or petsilk though...







I never used petsilk.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 31 2004, 12:08 PM
> *I think I asked everyone about this before on a shampoo thread...
> I bought Bo Dereks shampoo and cond. for matts.  It does work!  It makes the fur very very fluffy after drying too!  I dunno the difference between Bo Dereks or petsilk though...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have never used petsilk so I cannot compair it. 
What I do with chelsey when I give her a bath is brush her while the sampoo is in then rince in the same direction. Then I wrap her in a towel for 10 min and do not rub her hair. Then I dry her with the dryer in the same direction using my fingers or a brush.
I find using my fingers to seporate the hair works better for us. That's it for the week.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QVC does carry it, but you have to buy a 3 pack of products. Its cheaper there, though. #2 has both the detangling shampoo and the fur pomade.


http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I just had to order it! I'm such a product junkie, I just couldn't resist! I'm really looking forward to trying it out on Tuffy!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 1 2005, 09:53 AM
> *QVC does carry it, but you have to buy a 3 pack of products. Its cheaper there, though. #2 has both the detangling shampoo and the fur pomade.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is a great deal. I think I will order it form QvC next time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jan 1 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Well, I just had to order it!  I'm such a product junkie, I just couldn't resist!  I'm really looking forward to trying it out on Tuffy!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Let me know how you like it, Mystify. I'm a product junkie, too, but am trying to be better.....!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I hope you all like it. It's the best shampoo I have ever used on them. I told my friend about it and she wants to try it on her own hair. I'm suppost to give her a sample.









I also order things line for the puppies what has helped me stop ordering is letting my husband hold the credit card. I really think about it and if it is valid then I will get the card from him.









So far I have only onder the shampoo, a carrier , the wizdog.. So that is very good for me in one year. The best part is I have not regreted buying any of them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just washed Kodie last night... hes soooo puffy and soft today!!!!!! It really helped with all his MATTS!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Too bad we don't all live closer and could share samples to try before buying. Think of the $$$ we'd save!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 4 2005, 10:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding! I have a few products I would love to have someone else sample and see if they get the same results.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27485
[/B][/QUOTE]
This other forum that I visit has a "Swap" board that you put up what you have available and what you are wanting to try and other people can pm you with their swap requests.. I wonder if we couldn't set up a system like that.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Jan 4 2005, 08:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
This other forum that I visit has a "Swap" board that you put up what you have available and what you are wanting to try and other people can pm you with their swap requests.. I wonder if we couldn't set up a system like that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27655
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think that's a great Idea, I love to try some of the other shampoo's mentioned for chelsey's face. The absolutly shampoos looks good.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is a fabulous idea! I am due to order more Absolutely Natural shampoo in a couple of weeks and would be happy to share some samples. Those little travel bottles you can get at the drugstore would be a good size, don't you think?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you who live in the Florida Keys area, I found a retail store that carries the Bless the Beasts line. They also donate a portion of their proceeds to rescue which is a plus.

http://www.luvthosepets.com/homepage.html


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 5 2005, 09:16 AM
> *That is a fabulous idea! I am due to order more Absolutely Natural shampoo in a couple of weeks and would be happy to share some samples. Those little travel bottles you can get at the drugstore would be a good size, don't you think?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27768*


[/QUOTE]

I think that is great Idea, only problem is I live in Cananad with all the taxes. We would end up paying more for the sample then the full price of the bottle. You can try switch with someone in your area. The travel bottle are good.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I ordered the Bo Derek shampoo and conditioner... I got it from her site and it said to allow 4-6 weeks! I sure hope it doesn't really take that long..... My guys have never had mats but now they have tons.... Their last bath was with Pet Silk... I wonder if that had something to do with it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 5 2005, 08:01 PM
> *I ordered the Bo Derek shampoo and conditioner... I got it from her site and it said to allow 4-6 weeks! I sure hope it doesn't really take that long..... My guys have never had mats but now they have tons.... Their last bath was with Pet Silk... I wonder if that had something to do with it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27893*


[/QUOTE]

4-6 weeks????? Can you cancel the order and try QVC? It's not wait listed. Although, then you have to buy a 3 pack of products.

I was wondering if any of the upscale pet boutiques around here carry it, although I'm sure the mark up would be terrible. I see many things I've seen in cataloques for 50-100% more.

Have you tried Mane & Tail Conditioner for mats? They even have a detangler that is very good.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't think it will take that long to come. They have to put the time limmit there just incase something happens at the post office. I got mine in two weeks. We live in Ontario, Canada,

I think the QVC is a better deal for me anyway. Next time i will try ordering from them. I do pray they start to carry it here again. Ordering online is so much money for us. 

The thing that was funny. When we first bought it at the store it was t8.50 Canadian plus our crazy taxes. On- line it is 8.79 U.S plus taxes and shipping and handeling, and 10 .00 extra fot shipping to Canada. Then when it got here I had to pay 5.80 again.









Our store here really could not have marked it up at all .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chelsey, since you actually have a bottle (lucky you!) could you look on the label and tell me if it is tearless shampoo?

I wondered if it could be used on faces, too.

I hate to pay outrageous shipping here in the US. I have to order some Absolutely Natural shampoo soon and it's $12 a bottle, but the s&h is $6.95!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 6 2005, 12:34 PM
> *Chelsey, since you actually have a bottle (lucky you!) could you look on the label and tell me if it is tearless shampoo?
> 
> I wondered if it could be used on faces, too.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Unfortunately it cannot be used on the eyes. It say on the instructions (avoiding the eyes)









listed below are the Ingredients and the write up on the bottel.


No more matted tangles of fur that make you and your dog run from the brush. 
Specially formulated Detangling shampoo , fur will undergo an amazing transformation from mated to luxurious. The shampoo contains special detangling and desnarling ingredients along with exotic botanicals like meadowfoam oil, tea tree oil and eucalyptus that leave the coat soft and shiny

Ingredients: Water, sodium laureth sulfate, cocamidopropropyl betaine, cocamide DEA, Sodium laurayl sarcosinate, glyceryl stearate se, glycol stearate, polyguaternium-IO, fragrance, dimethicone, cetrimanium chloride, cinnamidopropyltrimaonium chloride, methyl paraben, citric acid, sodium edta, methylchoroisothiaziazolinone, methlisothiazolinone, aloe vera barbadensis powder, melaleuca arternifalia oil, calendula officianalis extreact, meadowfoam (limnanthes alba) seed oil, eucalyptus citriodora,oil, matricaria chamomilla recutita extract, tocopherol acetate, sodium chloride


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 6 2005, 11:34 AM
> *Chelsey, since you actually have a bottle (lucky you!) could you look on the label and tell me if it is tearless shampoo?
> 
> I wondered if it could be used on faces, too.*


Hi Marj, I received my Bless the Beasts order just a few days after I placed it from Bo Derek's Web site http://www.blessthebeasts.net. Besides ordering the Detangling Shampoo and Replenishing Conditioner I also rdered "Tearless Puppy Shampoo". I got this one specifically for me to use daily for faces. I haven't used the anti-tangle shampoo yet. Both of mine have grooming scheduled for Friday and I'm going to take both Bless the Beasts products for her to use. Here is what the tearless shampoo bottle says:

"Babies are babies, and even in the canine world harsh shampoos can bring tears to those dark, soulful eyes. Threat your puppy with my specially formulated tearless shampoo that is so gentle those big baby browns won't even water. With exotic botanicals such as aloe vera, jojoba oil and chamomile, your puppy's coat will be soft and silky with a shine that lasts as long as his kisses!"


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I just received my order of Bless the Beasts Shampoo & pomade last week I live in Ontario too, and ordered them from QVC. They arrived in about a week.

I bathed my three babies on the weekend. The shampoo worked great, they are so fluffy and smell wonderful







I had almost no matting when brushing them out. So far they have remained matt free.....I hope it lasts.







Brie(my 4 months old) hasn't been professionally groomed yet (other than nails, pads and eyes) and she has a very silky coat that is growing fast, so I hope I can keep her matt free. My other two are in puppy cuts, but they play and jump on each other so much, they end up with matts on their legs and ears of all places. 

I just wish I had ordered the Tearless Puppy Shampoo too. Right now I am using baby shampoo on their faces. I'm interested to hear what you think of these products and how they work on your babies


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy just got a bath with the Detangling shampoo today and it worked pretty good. What I really liked about it was that it worked almost as well as using a seperate shampoo and conditioner! I like being able to cut out a step since Tuffy is a pain in the tub. It smells great too, kinda citrusy. As for the tangles, he still had a few but not as many as he usually has and his fur is super soft and he smells great. It's a good product!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Didnt I tell you its great!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 19 2005, 07:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
I just went to the site i didnt see a place to order from? Only said sold a fine pet stores can you help?thanks !


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Jan 20 2005, 11:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went to the site i didnt see a place to order from? Only said sold a fine pet stores can you help?thanks !
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30521
[/B][/QUOTE]

Go back to the site and select *products* 
Then select *add to basket.* 

DETANGLING SHAMPOO
No more matted tangles of fur that make you and your dog run from the brush. With my specially formulated Detangling Shampoo, fur will undergo an amazing transformation from matted to luxurious.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I just ordered the Detangling Shampoo and the Conditioner. I will be ready to give our new puppy a bath when she gets here. I love all the advice and product reviews that you guys generously share. Thanks.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Jan 28 2005, 01:12 AM
> *I just ordered the Detangling Shampoo and the Conditioner.  I will be ready to give our new puppy a bath when she gets here.  I love all the advice and product reviews that you guys generously share.  Thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32034*


[/QUOTE]

Rember you don't need a lot to lather it up when washing puppy. Be sure to really rince it out. You puppy will have a happy bath time with no matts. Enjoy.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I've read somewhere that you should fill a pitcher with warm water and stir in a drop of shampoo and pour it over their little bodies without "lathering" their hair and thus creating hair matting. It said to rinse with the conditioner using this same method. Just pour over them and glide it over their bodies with your hands. Is this pretty much how you all do it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't dilute the shampoo or conditioner. I just use about a dime size amount (maybe less) for my full size maltese. 

You can dilute *up to* 10 to 1. So for every 1 part shampoo/conditioner use up to 10 times more water. So if you use 1tsp of shampoo dilute with 10 tsp of water.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I mostly use Pantene and use it full strength. For whitening, I use A#1 All Systems whitening shampoo and do dilute that about 3:1 (I use an applicator bottle from Sally's which has all the marking for dilutions printed on it). I use the whitener full strength on Lady's beard, legs, feet, etc.

I don't know if just pouring a diluted shampoo over them would really get them clean. Lady's coat is about 4-5 inches long now and I just lather her like I would my own hair. I don't find she mats from that. I am careful about drying her, though. In this cold weather, I warm a towel in the dryer, and wrap it around her after her bath. (In the summer, it's just a "cold" towel!) I gently blot her while I hold her instead of rubbing which will mat them. I then blow dry her and brush at the same time (I have a dryer on a groomers 3rd arm). The key is to make sure there are no mats BEFORE you bathe them and the bath while make them impossible to get out.

If you brush her everyday with a good pin brush like A#1 All Systems and then go through her coat with a greyhound comb afterwards, matting shouldn't be a problem. Of course, a lot depends on her coat. Have you seen her parents? That would be a good indicator of what type of coat she'll have. Lady has a more cottony coat. I find a little coconut oil on the palm of my hands run through her coat really helps keep it sleek and shiny looking and fakes a proper coat (she even has a little part now!) At about 2 or 3 inches, she looks like a little white fluff ball!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would recommend keeping your puppy in a short puppy cut until you get the hang of grooming her. I love short puppy cuts because they don't mat as much. I can go a week without combing Lexi when her hair is short. 

When I give her a bath I comb her out first using a leave in conditioner. I then give her a bath and lather her up with the shampoo and then conditioner. After the bath I drier her with a hair dryer and comb her out again. The whole thing takes me about 45 minutes (and that's on a slow day).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those who have been wanting to try the Bless the Beasts detangling shampoo, QVC has it on sale for $17.18 for the 3 piece detangling set - the shampoo, fur pomade and fragrance. The shipping and handling is $4.79.

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go

It's $8.79 each for the shampoo and pomade, and another $6.59 for the fragrance if you buy everything separately from Bo Derek's website, plus $6.95 shipping and handling. I understand it also takes several weeks to receive your order.

Since with the s&h it would be $16 to order the shampoo alone from her, I ordered it from QVC. 

$22 for 3 products is a pretty good deal!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

My Bless the Beasts products arrived within four days of ordering even though it said to allow 4-6 weeks for delivery. I ordered it because of all the raves on this board. I have to tell you it is wonderful stuff. I sniffed the bottle and thought it smelled good but it was nothing compared to the light clean smell that stays on Izzy until the next bathing. I bury my face in her fluffy mat free hair and it smells so good. I just love this stuff. I have the Detangling Shampoo and the conditioner. I would highly recommend it, Izzy does not mat at all.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Don't you just love that smell.
I took chelsey to the store with me the other day and a lady asked to hold her.
She said.. Oh she just had a bath she smells great. (she had a bath two days ago)







but I didn't say anything. 

So how is the tearless shampoo. I have not tried that one yet.
Also can someone tell me how whe A1# Whiting shampoo works.
the highlighting shampoo works for chelsey ,but i can seem to get the pee stains out of her hair. I'm tired of seeing her all sparkly white with yellow paws . She has not had an accident for 1 week so far so i hope that is it for now. But i would love to get that yellow out...without cutting her hair.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the A#1 whitening shampoo and I have been very happy with it. I use it full strength on stained areas and let it sit there for a few minutes while I wash the rest of Lady.

I have also found Proline waterless shampoo to work great on urine stains. It's got a whitener in it. I spray the inside of Lady's hind legs with it and it really does remove the stains.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 23 2005, 10:58 AM
> *For those who have been wanting to try the Bless the Beasts detangling shampoo, QVC has it on sale for $17.18 for the 3 piece detangling set - the shampoo, fur pomade and fragrance. The shipping and handling is $4.79.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp...ight">[url="index.php?act=findpost&pid=37171"*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for this info, Marj. I just now placed my order. My groomer keeps my shampoo there so I had been wanting some for the house, also. And the other two items look great, too!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks, LadysMom. I going to give that a try. Did you order the Proline waterless shampoo on line. I know I can get the link from the other post for A#1


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 4 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Too bad we don't all live closer and could share samples to try before buying. Think of the $$$ we'd save!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27439*


[/QUOTE]


Oh guess what... I found a neighbout on this site... I mean a reall neighbout. We are going to take that dog walking in the summer together... I belive she is like 10 min or 5 away from me. Now we can sample some products. THis site is great.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.carealotpets.com/ has both products. So does http://www.cherrybrook.com/store/Default.aspx

I don't know if they ship to Canada or the charges, though.

I always try to find a store that carries all my products to save on shipping and handling.

This is Proline. It really is good stuff!

http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...rDesc=&Search=N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Feb 23 2005, 12:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh guess what... I found a neighbout on this site... I mean a reall neighbout. We are going to take that dog walking in the summer together... I belive she is like 10 min or 5 away from me. Now we can sample some products. THis site is great.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37189
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate to be dumb but what is a "reall neighbout"? I'm totally clueless...









EDIT: I just read Lady's Mom's post about "living closer" and I see now that you probably mean "real neighbor"... duh.... just ignore this... sorry!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too placed an order for the Bless the Beast combo kit from QVC. That same day I also ordered the PetSilk shampoo and conditioner. Neither have arrived yet, but from what I have been reading on this post I am going to love the Bless the Beast but not to sure about the PetSilk. At least the PetSilk is the whitening shampoo so I will only use once a month. I am hoping the Bless the Beast arrives before this Saturday...Lacey has a grooming appointment and I would like for my groomer to use. Lacey needs a haircut, her mommy (me) cut her hair for the first time and her little face needs some work.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 23 2005, 01:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I hate to be dumb but what is a "reall neighbout"? I'm totally clueless...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37192
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL














I'm so sorry. I'm also working as well so that was a typo, I ment a real neighbour


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Feb 23 2005, 12:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL














I'm so sorry. I'm also working as well so that was a typo, I ment a real neighbour















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37196
[/B][/QUOTE]

I finally figured it out... see my edit in my original post! ...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Feb 23 2005, 01:31 PM
> *I too placed an order for the Bless the Beast combo kit from QVC.  That same day I also ordered the PetSilk shampoo and conditioner.  Neither have arrived yet, but from what I have been reading on this post I am going to love the Bless the Beast but not to sure about the PetSilk.  At least the PetSilk is the whitening shampoo so I will only use once a month.  I am hoping the Bless the Beast arrives before this Saturday...Lacey has a grooming appointment and I would like for my groomer to use.  Lacey needs a haircut, her mommy (me) cut her hair for the first time and her little face needs some work.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37193*


[/QUOTE]

When you give puppy a bath with bless the beast, brush our your puppys coat first. In one direction. Then shampoo and brush the coat with the shampoo on going from top to bottom. Top of the body to the ends of the hair. Make sure you really rince it out be for drying. I find it works best for me that way. Chesley has never has matts with this product.







I hope you like it.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh boy- I just ordered a set of petsilk products to try. I guess I have to get this stuff now.  Has anyone tried both products to compare? Princess Phoebe still feels so soft and its been well over a week. I am waiting to hear what the breeder used on her before she sent her too. I cant wait to give her her first bath. Wait- I mean I can't wait until *after* she has her first bath!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 23 2005, 12:39 PM
> *When you give puppy a bath with bless the beast, brush our your puppys coat first. In one direction.  Then shampoo and brush the coat with the shampoo on going from top to bottom.  Top of the body to the ends of the hair.  Make sure you really rince it out be for drying.  I find it works best for me that way.  Chesley has never has matts with this product.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. Does Chelsey have silky or cottony hair? Thick or thin? Thanks!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie has silky hair and i can not really brush him when hes wet... i think its cause hes so boney (when hes soaked his hair looks soo fine and is stuck to his body)... it would hurt him too much. I usually use my hands and work the shampoo into the matt... i sometimes use this little tiny comb just on the matt alittle... just to loosin it up. 

I also find it hard to brush your pup completely if there is a matt before the bath...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 23 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Kodie has silky hair and i can not really brush him when hes wet... i think its cause hes so boney (when hes soaked his hair looks soo fine and is stuck to his body)... it would hurt him too much.  I usually use my hands and work the shampoo into the matt... i sometimes use this little tiny comb just on the matt alittle... just to loosin it up.
> 
> I also find it hard to brush your pup completely if there is a matt before the bath...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37212*


[/QUOTE]

I fine if there is a matt is is more for chester as he is silky yorkie , I work through the matt with a come first... seporating with my fingers.. then brush him out. Then bath time.
For chester I don't realy need to brush him out when bathing. Do you use the pin brush.
I find the pin brush a lot easier to use when giving baths.
I also use my fingers with chester as well. Chelsey has a cotton coat so I have to brush her out. This is when she gets her brushing for the week... before bath and after that it for the week. ( thank you bless the beast). I wish i had found this product when i had my first maltese, she had so many matts.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 23 2005, 01:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Does Chelsey have silky or cottony hair? Thick or thin? Thanks!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37203
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chelsey has Cottony hair , thick. It seems like it is changing a bit , not much though.
I deffinely have to brush her out. I really love her hair... she is so fluffy and soft. the only think i don't like is it holds so much water it not funny if she gets wet outside.

my first maltese has cotton hair thenit turned sliky. It was very thin too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Feb 23 2005, 01:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Chelsey has Cottony hair , thick. It seems like it is changing a bit , not much though.
I deffinely have to brush her out. I really love her hair... she is so fluffy and soft. the only think i don't like is it holds so much water it not funny if she gets wet outside.

my first maltese has cotton hair thenit turned sliky. It was very thin too.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37217
[/B][/QUOTE]

It sounds like Chelsey and Catcher have very similar coats. I'll have to tell my groomer about your technique when using Bless the Beasts... thanks so much!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Proline is totally priceless. I put it in a spray bottle and spray Mikey's urine stains and wipe with a baby wipe or towel every day when I groom him. No stains!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 23 2005, 03:10 PM
> *The Proline is totally priceless. I put it in a spray bottle and spray Mikey's urine stains and wipe with a baby wipe or towel every day when I groom him. No stains!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37232*


[/QUOTE]

OK.. I'm totally sold if you and Marj love it so... I just placed an order for it









I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Could someone provide me with a link location were i can order it too.
when i do a search all I'm getting is hand santitizer.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 23 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Hi Could someone provide me with a link location were i can order it too.
> when i do a search all I'm getting is hand santitizer.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37249*


[/QUOTE]

Here is the link Marj posted and where I placed an order today:

Website Selling Proline


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 23 2005, 06:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the link Marj posted and where I placed an order today:

Website Selling Proline
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37270
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay, my Bless the Beast came today from QVC. I got the Detangling shampoo, pomade and the fragrance. Don't know if I will use the fragrance...I have never used one on Lacey before, but I guess it is worth a try.

The Proline - what is that used for? Lacey doesn't have a yellow stains on her feet so what else is it used for?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Feb 23 2005, 08:50 PM
> *Okay, my Bless the Beast came today from QVC.  I got the Detangling shampoo, pomade and the fragrance.  Don't know if I will use the fragrance...I have never used one on Lacey before, but I guess it is worth a try.
> 
> The Proline - what is that used for?  Lacey doesn't have a yellow stains on her feet so what else is it used for?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37284*


[/QUOTE]

It seem like the Proline is quick way to wash your puppy without shampooing.
So if your puppy goes for a walk and gets in to a bit of a mess but you don't have time to bath you would use this product.

here are the details.

Developed by professional for professional results. Designed for white and light-colored dog hair, but may be used on all colors to clean, brighten, and highlight. No rinse needed. Also can be used as a light spray to enhance color before shows when a complete shampoo isn’t needed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Proline self rinse plus is a rinseless shampoo. You spray it on and wipe it off.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 23 2005, 04:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.. I'm totally sold if you and Marj love it so... I just placed an order for it









I can't wait to get it!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37247
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've cost you some real money today, haven't I?







I LOVE to "help" people spend their hard earned money!

Seriously, I think you will love Proline. I learned about it from Jackie several years ago and it's on my list of essential products. It is amazing how well it works on urine stains, especially.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 24 2005, 08:17 AM
> *I've cost you some real money today, haven't I?
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, this site has caused me to drop a few bucks quite a few times. Yesterday alone.. it was QVC Bless the Beasts and now this!! I almost sprung for the Lily Booties last night but so far I haven't. Oh yes.. then there is the Celltei bag for Catcher and I never even take Catcher anywhere except for the groomer!  And of course, the top notch pin brush and slicker brush....  oh dear!!!









For some reason, my babies have never had urine stains but I like to wash Catcher's face and hate to have to rinse it. ... hard to do a good job of it. I have some waterless/rinseless shampoo now but it isn't very good. I'm looking forward to receiving the Proline. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37359


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Absolutely Natural is a great shampoo for face washing (uh oh, another product!) It's an enzyme cleaner and soap free, I think. It takes me all of 2 minutes to do Lady's face. I fill up a ketchup bottle with warm water, wet her face and work a little Ab Nat into it, then squirt water on her face. It rinses out quickly. I find it just as fast and easy to do that as use the Proline on her face.

As far as the urine stains, since Lady mainly goes outside and the ground absorbs faster, it's only a problem when her coat gets long like it is now. It is amazing what a good job Proline does on yellow legs, though!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 24 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Absolutely Natural is a great shampoo for face washing (uh oh, another product!) It's an enzyme cleaner and soap free, I think. It takes me all of 2 minutes to do Lady's face. I fill up a ketchup bottle with warm water, wet her face and work a little Ab Nat into it, then squirt water on her face. It rinses out quickly. I find it just as fast and easy to do that as use the Proline on her face.
> 
> As far as the urine stains, since Lady mainly goes outside and the ground absorbs faster, it's only a problem when her coat gets long like it is now. It is amazing what a good job Proline does on yellow legs, though!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37395*


[/QUOTE]


Oh gosh... the Absoluately Natural sounds wonderful! When you say ketchup bottle, do you mean the type with the long pointy tip like restaurants use? And where do I get the Absolutely Natural? You are killing my budget this month!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 24 2005, 11:10 AM
> *Oh gosh... the Absoluately Natural sounds wonderful! When you say ketchup bottle, do you mean the type with the long pointy tip like restaurants use? And where do I get the Absolutely Natural? You are killing my budget this month!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yep, that kind of bottle. You can also get similar applicator bottles at Sally's. That is what I use to rinse the face, too. http://www.absolutelynatural.com I use that same shampoo on the faces, too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Feb 24 2005, 12:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that kind of bottle. You can also get similar applicator bottles at Sally's. That is what I use to rinse the face, too. http://www.absolutelynatural.com I use that same shampoo on the faces, too.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37448
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Jackie.... have you used their "Glossifier". I want to place an order today but want to make sure I get everything all at once... thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use the Sally's bottles for shampoo, etc., but prefer the mustard/ketchup bottles for water because they are twice the size and hold more.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 24 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Thanks, Jackie.... have you used their "Glossifier". I want to place an order today but want to make sure I get everything all at once... thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37470*


[/QUOTE]

I tried it years ago and wasn't crazy about it as a grooming spray for Mikey. He needs a pretty heavy grooming spray. My Lhasa friend swears by it for her dogs. The other product by them that I like is the Groom Aid which is like an enzymatic waterless shampoo. However, I use Proline now because I mostly need it for urine stains and the Proline kicks butt there. 

I use the shampoo for spot cleaning like when Mikey needs his bum sprayed off. I wasn't crazy about the conditioner on Mikey, but it worked just fine on Jonathan.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh no...something else to order. I spend more on grooming products for my Lacey than I do for myself! and anyone who knows me will tell you I spend a small fortune on my hair...haircuts every two weeks, hair color and highlights every 4 weeks and all the products!! And now Lacey's products. Oh well, us girls need to be beautiful and pampered.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll tell you, it's HARD being "high maintenance" isn't it!! Joe tells me that between Sisse and I he may have to come out of retirement!!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 24 2005, 10:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37370
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well.... you are not the only one, Im here laughing because as I was reading your posts i was thinking the same thing















I just ordered the bless the beast kit from QVC, proline no rinse shampoo AND the Absolutely natural shampoo!!!!!















Lady's mom should get a commission from this companies.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Feb 26 2005, 12:39 PM
> *Well.... you are not the only one, Im here laughing because as I was reading your posts i was thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Well, glad to see I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got my Bless the Beast 3 pack from QVC yesterday. I won't try the shampoo until this weekend, but I did use the fur pomade last night. I was expecting something thick, like my coconut oil, from the name pomade, but it's very similar to Pet Silk's Liquid Silk. It doesn't have the same incredible scent, but it seems to be a really good product. My CC brush went through Lady's coat like butter and she was very shiny afterwards.

Got a question for those who have already used the shampoo. She recommends spraying it on. Never heard of that with shampoo. Wouldn't it be too thick?

How do you use it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 2 2005, 08:53 AM
> *I got my Bless the Beast 3 pack from QVC yesterday. I won't try the shampoo until this weekend, but I did use the fur pomade last night. I was expecting something thick, like my coconut oil, from the name pomade, but it's very similar to Pet Silk's Liquid Silk. It doesn't have the same incredible scent, but it seems to be a really good product. My CC brush went through Lady's coat like butter and she was very shiny afterwards.
> 
> Got a question for those who have already used the shampoo. She recommends spraying it on. Never heard of that with shampoo. Wouldn't it be too thick?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hey.... I got my QVC package yesterday, too. I didn't notice that in the instructions about spraying it on ... I guess I didn't even read the instructions since my groomer was the one who used the other bottle I have. I'll check it out... Both of mine have a grooming appointment on Friday so I may ask the groomer about it, too.

I did use the pomade last night and really loved it. I guess I'm the only one who really hates the smell of Liquid Silk. I like the scent of the BTB perfume that came in the package. All in all it was a really good trio of products.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The instructions about spraying were on the bottle. She also suggests putting it in a tub of warm water to make a bubble bath and teaching your dogs to jump in....

Right!

I love the smell of Liquid Silk. I was not impressed with the smell of the shampoo - it smelled like carpet shampoo to me. 

But I am more interested in performance, than smell. Can't wait to try the shampoo!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

You all have convinced me!I gave in and ordered Bless The Beast !! Man this place costs me alot of money! Hehehhehe


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't spray it on but I do make a bubble bath of about 3 to 4 inches for Izzy to stand in while I shampoo her. That way her feet and her unmentionables are soaking during her bath. I rub the shampoo between my hands and run them over Izzy's body. I LOVE the Bless the Beasts shampoo.

I have to agree that this board has cost me so much money. Poor Joe. He'd better start watching out for all the husbands to come after him. hahahaha


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

ha, ha, that is so trye... I'm trying to be good and not order anything until next week.
But it is so hard. I think I shop my for the puppies then us.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 2 2005, 08:53 AM
> *I got my Bless the Beast 3 pack from QVC yesterday. I won't try the shampoo until this weekend, but I did use the fur pomade last night. I was expecting something thick, like my coconut oil, from the name pomade, but it's very similar to Pet Silk's Liquid Silk. It doesn't have the same incredible scent, but it seems to be a really good product. My CC brush went through Lady's coat like butter and she was very shiny afterwards.
> 
> Got a question for those who have already used the shampoo. She recommends spraying it on. Never heard of that with shampoo. Wouldn't it be too thick?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just took a look and yep my bottle says "spray on" also... could that be a typo perhaps? It is odd to say "spray on" when the shampoo doesn't come in a spray bottle. Usually it would say something like "put in a spray bottle and dilute...."

Anyway, I used the pomade again last night and that stuff is a miracle. Catcher had some matting around his neck and this stuff made the mats sort of fall apart. 

I have to say unfortunately that Catcher has had quite a bit of matting this go round with the Bless the Beasts. He's had matting all around his neck, for some reason ?? I'll talk to the groomer about this on Friday when he goes in.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 3 2005, 07:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just took a look and yep my bottle says "spray on" also... could that be a typo perhaps? It is odd to say "spray on" when the shampoo doesn't come in a spray bottle. Usually it would say something like "put in a spray bottle and dilute...."

Anyway, I used the pomade again last night and that stuff is a miracle. Catcher had some matting around his neck and this stuff made the mats sort of fall apart. 

I have to say unfortunately that Catcher has had quite a bit of matting this go round with the Bless the Beasts. He's had matting all around his neck, for some reason ?? I'll talk to the groomer about this on Friday when he goes in.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39496
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll bet Catcher is starting to lose his baby coat and get his adult coat. I have heard that the inbetween period cause terrible matting.

That fur pomade is great stuff, isn't it? Can't wait to try the shampoo this weekend!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

All I have to say is...
2 days ago I washed Kodie...
His whole back was FULLLLL of matts cause he was wearing PJs to bed for about 4 days... I thought I would have to cut all his hair off these matts were sooooo bad...
I washed kodie with Bless the beast shampoo... really well... lots and lots of bubbles... I probably used too much shampoo but I was desperate! I then washed it out really really good... then I used the cond... and worked it in really good with my hands... let it sit for a few mins and then washed it out really well. Let me tell you... he had some matts still as I dryed him out but omg... it was soo easy for me to get them out completely! I DIDNT have to cut Kodie's hair off! YAY!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 3 2005, 12:15 AM
> *I have to agree that this board has cost me so much money.  Poor Joe.  He'd better start watching out for all the husbands to come after him. hahahaha
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39474*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I tried the shampoo this weekend and it's good stuff. I'm not convinced that it's any better than the concoction I have been making myself for years (Pantene moisturizing shampoo mixed with Mane & Tail conditioner), though, but I was happy with the results.

I love the fur pomade, too.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I ordered the detangling shampoo and conditioner and the Bluing shampoo on Feb 23 direct from their web site and still havent heard from them and no shampoo either. That seems loooooong. This reminded me to send an email to see what is up. Also, since I have heard this pomade is great stuff, I told them to add it if it hasnt been shipped and if its in stock (it was out).

In the meantime I got the Petsilk so I just had to bathe her again and so far we like it. She really is soft and fluffy. I kind of wanted to give her a different smell than Holli which I loved. This one smells pretty good. I am just going to have to get used to it. That and get her off the POOPSICLES! Gawd, that after snack breath is just so GROSS!!!! 

janet and the stinker (and I mean that literally).


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too washed Lacey this past weekend with the Bless the Beast detangling shampoo. I ordered it from QVC and had it within a week. The 3 pack didn't have the conditioner, just shampoo, pompade and a spray. I will have to try and find the conditioner. Lacey is very soft but right now she has very short hair. Long story...groomer got the wrong instructions from her assistant and took Lacey from 3 inches longs to about 1/4 inch long. She was in tears when I and my husband showed up to pick Lacey up. I told her it was okay. I think Lacey likes it this short...I don't have to brush and comb her everynight. It is so short the only thing I brush everyday is her tail. But boy does she look funny. Picture a male lion...big head and tail and the body is very, very short.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Mar 7 2005, 11:50 AM
> *I too washed Lacey this past weekend with the Bless the Beast detangling shampoo.  I ordered it from QVC and had it within a week.  The 3 pack didn't have the conditioner, just shampoo, pompade and a spray.  I will have to try and find the conditioner.  Lacey is very soft but right now she has very short hair.  Long story...groomer got the wrong instructions from her assistant and took Lacey from 3 inches longs to about 1/4 inch long.  She was in tears when I and my husband showed up to pick Lacey up.  I told her it was okay.  I think Lacey likes it this short...I don't have to brush and comb her everynight.  It is so short the only thing I brush everyday is her tail.  But boy does she look funny.  Picture a male lion...big head and tail and the body is very, very short.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40788*


[/QUOTE]

You are very easy going, I would of had a cow!! I am glad to hear there are groomers out there that care enough to be upset when they make a mistake!! Post a picture if you think about it, I would love to see her cut!!







I just got confirmation from QVC, I ordered the BTB too.....should be here next week. Sisse's coat is getting harder and harder to keep the mats out...I'll try anything...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 7 2005, 12:13 PM
> *All I have to say is...
> 2 days ago I washed Kodie...
> His whole back was FULLLLL of matts cause he was wearing PJs to bed for about 4 days... I thought I would have to cut all his hair off these matts were sooooo bad...
> ...


[/QUOTE]















Yeah Kodie. I'm glad you did not have to cut his hair... he is so cute the way he is


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 7 2005, 11:13 AM
> *All I have to say is...
> 2 days ago I washed Kodie...
> His whole back was FULLLLL of matts cause he was wearing PJs to bed for about 4 days... I thought I would have to cut all his hair off these matts were sooooo bad...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Do you have the pomade? Talk about a miracle... it makes the brush and comb totally glide through the mats......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The pomade is fabulous!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Pomade??? Is that from Bo Derks too? It doesnt make the hair greasy right?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The fur pomade is also in the Bless the Beasts line. It comes in the detangling 3 pack from QVC. It's a clear gloss with the consistancy of Pet Silk's Liquid Silk. I haven't noticed any greasy feel to Lady's coat and I am using it about every other day.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hate to be the lone dissenting opinion.. but after the initial good result I had with the shampoo it just doesn't work on Tuffy. It makes him smell good and makes his hair super soft, but he's coming out with more mats than he goes in with. I do like the pomade though for stubborn mats, it works great but makes him so greasy... because I have to use a lot to pull out those mats, otherwise it's just like the Liquid silk but it doesn't smell as good.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 8 2005, 09:43 AM
> *Pomade???  Is that from Bo Derks too?  It doesnt make the hair greasy right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41084*


[/QUOTE]

I use it a few times a week on Catcher and his hair isn't greasy at all. You just use a little bit ... rub it in your palms and then smooth over the dog's body. Catcher has extremely thick, soft, somewhat cottony hair and it works great on him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't found the fur pomade to be greasy at all used as directed (the tube calls for a drop the size of a pea). 

As K&C's mom brings up, it may depend on your dog's coat. Lady also has a thicker, more cottony coat and the pomade is heavenly on that type of coat. 

I would think any of the gloss-type products, like BTB fur pomade or PS Liquid Silk would make a proper silky coat a bit greasy-looking and heavy.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a question about the product bless the beast at QVC online store it doesnt come with a conditioner. what do you use after shampoing your fur baby? do you use any other conditioner you have handy? or do you have to buy the bless the beast conditioner seperately?

Maya's hair is little long and daddy does not want me to cut it







but her matts are out of control and my only choice now is to shave her







which I don't want ....

thanks


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Mar 8 2005, 11:30 AM
> *I hate to be the lone dissenting opinion.. but after the initial good result I had with the shampoo it just doesn't work on Tuffy.  It makes him smell good and makes his hair super soft, but he's coming out with more mats than he goes in with.  I do like the pomade though for stubborn mats, it works great but makes him so greasy... because I have to use a lot to pull out those mats, otherwise it's just like the Liquid silk but it doesn't smell as good.  So I'm willing to swap the shampoo or a sample of the shampoo with someone for a product that they don't like or use anymore, if anyone is interested just pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What type of hair does Tuffy have?? Silky? Dry? Your not alone.. cause this shampoo doesnt get out ALL of kodie's matts.. it only seems to make it easier to get them out while drying/brushing him.



> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 8 2005, 12:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it a few times a week on Catcher and his hair isn't greasy at all. You just use a little bit ... rub it in your palms and then smooth over the dog's body. Catcher has extremely thick, soft, somewhat cottony hair and it works great on him.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41141
[/B][/QUOTE]
Kodie has thin silky hair... isnt there a chance that pomade could make kodie have slightly greasy looking hair?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I hate to admit it but I believe that Lacey loves her short haircut. It even goes with her personality. I keep telling her she is suppose to be a "delicate little princess" but she just doesn't want to believe me. She is a little tomboy...all play and chasing the cats. I do like her in the longer coat but she seems to be happy. She isn't cold either, which I thought she would be with it being so cold here in Ohio. I was going to have her cut short for the summer so I guess when the end of May comes around I will have to have her cut again. I am hoping by Christmas she has a nice coat again. The Bless the Beast seems to work well but I haven't notice any difference in Lacey's hair. Lacey has pretty nice hair but with it being so short I couldn't tell you if it works on matts or not. Lacey is lucky there too...not to many matts since I have had her.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Lacey'smom--Did you get a discount for the grooming? LOL Just wondering. I love the long hair on my babies but I hate the brushing and the bathing and the blowdrying. ARGH! SO MUCH TIME! And their daddy doesn't really help! BUTTHOLE!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Mar 8 2005, 04:47 PM
> *I hate to admit it but I believe that Lacey loves her short haircut.  It even goes with her personality.  I keep telling her she is suppose to be a "delicate little princess" but she just doesn't want to believe me.  She is a little tomboy...all play and chasing the cats.  I do like her in the longer coat but she seems to be happy.  She isn't cold either, which I thought she would be with it being so cold here in Ohio.  I was going to have her cut short for the summer so I guess when the end of May comes around I will have to have her cut again.  I am hoping by Christmas she has a nice coat again.  The Bless the Beast seems to work well but I haven't notice any difference in Lacey's hair.  Lacey has pretty nice hair but with it being so short I couldn't tell you if it works on matts or not.  Lacey is lucky there too...not to many matts since I have had her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41196*


[/QUOTE]

Do you still brush her everyday. That was the main reason Ilike it... I brush chelsey once a week... no matts and less work. She gets her weekly brushing after her bath.
I may change her top knot twice a week depending if she has gotten in a mess.
Chelsey has cotten hair and I try to keep it all one lengh. It's kind of funny I only need 30 - 45 min with Chester for bath time... clean ears, trim paws, clip nails,wash face and blow dry brush . With chelsey now her hair is growning it took me two hours last week to complete. I also trim their hair a few centimiters each week or two.
Maybe it works better on cotton hair. Chester has sliky hair but he is a yorkie so I guess it would be a differnt sliky , but it work great on him. I have not used the Pomade you guys are way ahead of me. Next time I'm ordering the three pack deal.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Mar 8 2005, 03:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of hair does Tuffy have?? Silky? Dry? Your not alone.. cause this shampoo doesnt get out ALL of kodie's matts.. it only seems to make it easier to get them out while drying/brushing him.



> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 8 2005, 12:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it a few times a week on Catcher and his hair isn't greasy at all. You just use a little bit ... rub it in your palms and then smooth over the dog's body. Catcher has extremely thick, soft, somewhat cottony hair and it works great on him.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41141
[/B][/QUOTE]
Kodie has thin silky hair... isnt there a chance that pomade could make kodie have slightly greasy looking hair?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41184
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, with thin silky hair you may not need a pomade... might be too heavy ....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 8 2005, 02:18 PM
> *What type of hair does Tuffy have?? Silky? Dry?  Your not alone.. cause this shampoo doesnt get out ALL of kodie's matts.. it only seems to make it easier to get them out while drying/brushing him.*


His hair is a little weird in that it's cottony looking and acting but silky feeling. If that makes sense. Nothing has really done the trick on counteracting the mats so hopefully I'll find something that will work. What's weird is that he has way more mats with the short hair cut he has now than he did when his hair was super long. I'll give you a tip though.. I have used Loreal Feria Conditioner on him and that not only made him smell great but also left him sooooooo soft! But it's a little too expensive to use on a regular basis since I use a ton of it on him for every bath.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Mar 8 2005, 07:02 PM
> *I'll give you a tip though.. I have used Loreal Feria Conditioner on him and that not only made him smell great but also left him sooooooo soft!  But it's a little too expensive to use on a regular basis since I use a ton of it on him for every bath.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41251*


[/QUOTE]


Does that come in the box of haircolor, or can you buy it separately? I also use the conditioner that comes in my box of haircolor on Brinkley...and I agree it is AWESOME! A little goes a long way too...which is good. Anyway, I can't get mine separately, but wondered if you had found it that way?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 8 2005, 06:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that come in the box of haircolor, or can you buy it separately? I also use the conditioner that comes in my box of haircolor on Brinkley...and I agree it is AWESOME! A little goes a long way too...which is good. Anyway, I can't get mine separately, but wondered if you had found it that way?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41257
[/B][/QUOTE]
They do sell it seperately!! You can find it at Sally's where they sell the dye. So far that's the only place I've been able to find it. It's a bigger tube than you find in the hair dye box and it's about $7.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Mar 8 2005, 08:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
They do sell it seperately!! You can find it at Sally's where they sell the dye. So far that's the only place I've been able to find it. It's a bigger tube than you find in the hair dye box and it's about $7.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41260
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's not that bad...I would use it on all of us...Brink, me and my daughter. We don't have a Sally's local is the bad thing...I may have to check the bigger town where the Petsmart and stuff is. Surely they have one! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey with her short haircut she very easy to take care of. Her hair is so short there isn't anything to comb or brush! I am still trying to run a comb through her hair everynight to keep her used to me doing it. But this week has been great because I have midterms so I have been busy studying.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 2 2005, 12:46 PM
> *You all have convinced me!I gave in  and ordered  Bless The Beast !! Man this place costs me alot of money! Hehehhehe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
MY order came today!!Very fast delivery I think.I ordered off of BTB site as QVC was sold out. They were out of the Pomade,so I would like to get it to try.Anyway going to try it on the gang tomorrow!!

So far I love it.I like the way their hair looks and feels.Im going to order the Pomade now.Much better than the Pet Silk !!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay, I have now tried the PetSilk whitening shampoo - last week I used the Bless the Bease products. Don't notice any difference from the whitening shampoo I have been using (EZ Groom - Crystal White shampoo). I did use the Bless the Beast fur pompade tonight. With Lacey having short hair on her body and long hair on her tail where the body and tail meet she is getting matts. Can't wait for her hair to grow out. Don't want to cut her tail short. The fur pompade helped with the matts. I do like it best for her topknot. Keeps the hair together. I like her conditioner better from EZ Groom. It is the Silky Almond Conditioner and it smells much better than the Bless the Beast or the Petsilk. I think I will go back to the EZ Groom products for the whitening shampoo and use the Bless the Beast for her ordinary baths.


----------



## gisela (Nov 20, 2005)

> For those who have been wanting to try the Bless the Beasts detangling shampoo, QVC has it on sale for $17.18 for the 3 piece detangling set - the shampoo, fur pomade and fragrance. The shipping and handling is $4.79.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go
> 
> ...


I clicked on the link but it came that the product isn't available


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I guess I posted that on another thread last week. QVC isn't carrying their products anymore, unfortunately.

You can still get them from Bo Derek's website, but it takes longer (2-4 weeks) and items seem to be out of stock a lot. They're still out of fur pomade!

http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is anyone using this shampoo that has a pup with thin silky hair?? 

After I get done with kodie's skin medicine baths... and i'm allowed to use regular shampoo again... I dont think I will be using bless the beast... I'm not sure if it worked correctly on his hair...







I am still new to this grooming thing...







this is my first dog I had to groom like this!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Is anyone using this shampoo that has a pup with thin silky hair??
> 
> After I get done with kodie's skin medicine baths... and i'm allowed to use regular shampoo again... I dont think I will be using bless the beast... I'm not sure if it worked correctly on his hair...
> 
> ...


Nikki has silky hair and its kind of thin. I haven't tried it yet though. I hope to have time to give them a bath this weekend. I will let you know then.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Yeah, I guess I posted that on another thread last week. QVC isn't carrying their products anymore, unfortunately.
> 
> You can still get them from Bo Derek's website, but it takes longer (2-4 weeks) and items seem to be out of stock a lot. They're still out of fur pomade!
> 
> http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html[/B]



OH NO,

No I have to pay the horible shipping and double taxes again. Not to mention wait a whole month to get it.
This was the only place were I could get it at a good price.
I was able to to get the threee pack two of them for the price one one shampoo and spray at Bo Derek's website . *It's just not fair!* !







It also came right in my mail box so i did not have to go to the door and pay more shipping again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know! I am addicted to the fur pomade and they've been out for weeks!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I got mine at the rustydog.com i just bathed them alittle while ago and they smell so nice







~ Denise


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you for this much needed info!! I will go to that website and check it out...Pacino has just started, now that he is 7 months old, with knots!!

Thank you!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I would like to try this shampoo. Please tell me which one most of you use. There are so many to choose from. Neither of my girls seem to have any problem with their skin so I don't think I need a shampoo for that but I am not sure which one to order for white dogs, or doesn't it matter? 

Lynda


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Most people have the detangling shampoo. It also says to use a conditioner. So if you don't have one you can order the BTB Conditioner.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but www.pettreasures.com also sell Bless the Beasts products. I'm not sure if the shipping is quicker than Bo Dereks site though as I can't find a timeframe on the site for shipping. Just thought I'd mention it anyway. Maybe someone wants to try and see how fast it is?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just ordered the shampoo and conditioner for Bijou who has silky hair and I am tired of combing mats every day. I really have trouble trying to get to his chest and stomach area, he hates it.


----------

